# Dash A/C Vents



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm redoing the dash in my '66, and I'm wondering which vents to go with for my Vintage Air setup. Since I used stock-style 64-65 round vent bezels, I have the VA round (similar to this, but with a chrome ball) as well as square louvers (like this) that came with the kit. Below is what my dash looks like - keep in mind that I will replace the black cardboard insert with a piece of aluminium (I'm in the process of designing the insert, but couldn't wait to get her on the road).

I currently put the two rectangular vents in the dash, just below the heater/ac control. They are roughly as wide as the control opening, and about 2" tall (note the yellow outline in the first picture). I'm not quite sold on them, however. I'm wondering if the round vents wouldn't look better?

I'm strongly considering these, since they go fit with the 'black face, brushed-aluminium bezel' theme. Any opinions?

PS - I will update with more pics when I get home.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I think the round ones would look much better, I used the square ones in mine BUT 1- there was already a large radio hole cut 2-they came with the kit, so I ended up painting them black and mounting them in a carbon plate


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a guy on e-bay that sells aluminul glove box inserts. Pretty cool. I will see if I can find his info...around $75


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

Well it's been a while (had other projects), but I've finally gotten going on my dash setup. I ordered the round bezels - crusty, you were right. They're spot-on with my speed hut gauges. I also designed a dash insert in AutoCAD, which is out being water-jetted. I'm going to glass bead blast it to shine it up a bit, and may anodize it black if I don't quite like the look (assuming it fits - I have access to a plotter at work, so I went through several paper iterations prior to this, but I still won't know until I fit the aluminum one up).

Here's a picture of a vent compared to my gauges:


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

Finally got it finished. Painted the outer bezel gloss black, and had a .064" aluminium insert water-jetted and powdercoated matte black. I epoxy'd the insert to the plastic bezel (though in retrospect, I should have used sheetmetal screws). All in all, I'm a fan of how it turned out. The A/C vents really match the Speedhut gauges. The two lower left holes are for the windshield wiper and headlight switches. I got aluminium knobs for each.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice job on the setup man, I would love to build something similar, but I want to use carbon fiber and autometer sport comp II gauges. Great work! Any chance I can get the CAD drawing of the template so I can use it to cut my CF?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

that came out clean, looks really factory, nice job:cheers


----------

